# Change A Letter (5 letters)



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

What the heck, let's see if this gets to be challenging, shall we?

*edit*

oops, 5 letters

not 5 words *DOH*

first - trips


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

What about 5 swords?

trips - traps


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

traps - spurt

5 swords?

Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

spurt - spurs


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 17, 2006)

*spurs -- pours*


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2006)

pours - spurt


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 17, 2006)

spurt -- sport


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2006)

sport = parts


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2006)

parts = strip


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

strip - print


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2006)

print = tripe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

tripe - gripe


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

gripe-grope


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 17, 2006)

grope - grape


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

grape - grave


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2006)

grave = raven


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

raven - naive


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 17, 2006)

naive>>>>vines


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2006)

vines = wines


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 17, 2006)

wines=wanes


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 17, 2006)

wanes=gnaws


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 17, 2006)

gnaws=swing


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 17, 2006)

swing = winds


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2006)

winds - dines


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 17, 2006)

dines > diner


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2006)

diner = reign


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

reign - grain


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 17, 2006)

grain = cairn


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> grain = cairn



cairn=rains


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 17, 2006)

rains=siren


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2006)

siren - stern


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 18, 2006)

stern = rends


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2006)

rends - dress


----------



## Friday (Jul 18, 2006)

dress - rides


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 18, 2006)

rides = drive


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2006)

drive - weird


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 18, 2006)

weird - sired


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 18, 2006)

sired - siren


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2006)

siren = snore


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 18, 2006)

snore = swore


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 18, 2006)

swore = whore


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2006)

whore = whole


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 18, 2006)

whole>>>>whale


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2006)

whale = shale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

shale - shave


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2006)

shave = saves


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 18, 2006)

saves = seats


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 18, 2006)

seats = tease


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 18, 2006)

tease = taste


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

taste = sated


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 19, 2006)

sated = tease


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

tease = sweet


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

sweet>>>>sweat


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

sweat = steam


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

steam>>>>matey


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2006)

matey = tames


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

tames>>>>tomes


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

tomes = stone


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

stone>>>>bones


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

bones = ebony


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

ebony>>>bonny


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

bonny = sonny


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

sonny>>>>sunny


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

sunny = funny


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

funny >>>> fanny


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

fanny = canny


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

canny>>>>nanny


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

(I thought for sure you would say "candy!" LOL) 

nanny = nanno


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> (I thought for sure you would say "candy!" LOL)
> 
> nanny = nanno


 
wish i had cos i wouldn't be stumped now lol 

so back to the drawing board for me lol


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 19, 2006)

nanno = canon


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

canon - canoe


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

canoe = cones


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2006)

cones = noses


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

noses - roses


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 20, 2006)

roses = store


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jul 20, 2006)

store = ropes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

ropes - popes


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2006)

popes = spore


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 20, 2006)

spore = purse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

purse - curse


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2006)

curse = score


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 20, 2006)

score = rocks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

rocks - docks


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 20, 2006)

docks>>>>stock


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

stock - stack


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 20, 2006)

stack = track


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 20, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> stack = track


track = cater


----------



## The Kid (Jul 20, 2006)

cater = caper


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 20, 2006)

The Kid said:


> cater = caper


caper = prate


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 20, 2006)

prate = tapir


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 20, 2006)

tapir = paint


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 20, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> tapir = paint


paint = panty 

*blush*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 20, 2006)

panty = pansy


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> panty = pansy


pansy = pasty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

pasty - nasty

(sorry, only word that came into my mind...)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 21, 2006)

nasty - stain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

stain - train


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2006)

train = grain


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 21, 2006)

grain = brain


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2006)

brain = bring


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 21, 2006)

bring = binge


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 21, 2006)

binge = bling


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

bling - boing


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 22, 2006)

boing - bongs


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 22, 2006)

bongs = bongo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

bongo - bingo


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2006)

Bingo - groin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

groin - groan


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 22, 2006)

groan = wrong


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 22, 2006)

wrong > prong


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 22, 2006)

prong>>>>>>prone


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 22, 2006)

prone = snore


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

snore = horns


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

horns = horse


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 23, 2006)

horse = spore


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

spore = pries


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 23, 2006)

pries = pairs


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

pairs = rapes


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 23, 2006)

rapes = stare


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

stare = areas


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2006)

areas = arena


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

arena - earns


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

earns - learn


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

learn - later


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 24, 2006)

later = trace


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

trace - grace


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 24, 2006)

grace = acres


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

acres - acnes


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2006)

acnes = snake


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

snake - stake


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2006)

stake = stale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

stale - steel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 24, 2006)

steel = leeks


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 24, 2006)

leeks = slake


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2006)

slake - stake


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

stake = beaks


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

beaks - steak


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

steak - taste


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

taste - feast


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2006)

feast - tease


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

tease - stave


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

stave - stove


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

stove = vests


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

vests - vetos


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 26, 2006)

vetos = store


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

store - stare


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 26, 2006)

stare = steam


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

steam = stamp


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 26, 2006)

stamp = pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

pants - rants


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

rants = start


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

start - farts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

farts - parts


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

parts - strip


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

strip - strap


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2006)

strap = spare


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

spare = gears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

gears - tears


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 27, 2006)

tears>>>>>>>>>>great


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

great - heart


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 27, 2006)

heart>>>>>>hears


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 27, 2006)

hears = smear


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2006)

smear = share


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

share = harsh


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 28, 2006)

harsh=marsh


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

marsh = march


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

march - maroc


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 28, 2006)

maroc>>>>>>>>>crams


----------



## The Kid (Jul 28, 2006)

crams = smack


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2006)

smack = snack


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll take the snack and give you...

sacks


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2006)

sacks - crass


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

crass

...

cross


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 29, 2006)

cross = score


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

score 

... 

scope


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 29, 2006)

scope>>>>>>>>>>coped


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

coped - coup&#233;


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 29, 2006)

coupe = pouch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

pouch - couch


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2006)

couch = coach


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

coach = catch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

catch - hatch


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 30, 2006)

hatch>>>>>>>>>>>chats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

chats - cheat


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

cheat - trace


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

trace - grace


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

grace>>>>>>acres


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

acres = reams


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

reams>>>>>>>>>meals


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2006)

meals = meats


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

meats = steal


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2006)

steal = steam


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

steam......meals


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2006)

meals = slime


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

slime>>>>>>>>>>smell


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

smell - swell


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

swell>>>>>>>>shell


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

shell - shelf


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

shelf>>>>>>>>>feels


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

feels - heels


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

heels>>>>>>>>>heals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

heals - deals


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 1, 2006)

deals - laced


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 1, 2006)

laced = glead


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2006)

glead = leads


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 1, 2006)

leads>>>>>>>leash


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 1, 2006)

leash > shell


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2006)

shell = shall


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 1, 2006)

shall>>>>>>>>>>balls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

balls = blast


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 2, 2006)

blast>>>>>>>>>lasts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 3, 2006)

lasts = slits


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 4, 2006)

slits = still


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 4, 2006)

still - kilts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 4, 2006)

kilts>>>>>>tilts


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 4, 2006)

tilts > tiles


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

tiles - files


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 4, 2006)

files = fails


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

*fails = lifts*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 5, 2006)

lifts - stiff


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 5, 2006)

stiff>>>>>>>>>>fists


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 5, 2006)

fists > lifts


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

lifts -> fills


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

fills = frill


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 6, 2006)

frill = flirt


----------



## socaldave (Aug 6, 2006)

flirt=rifle


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

rifle - flare


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 6, 2006)

flare>>>>>>>>glare


----------



## socaldave (Aug 6, 2006)

glare>>>grail


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 6, 2006)

alure>>>>>>>>>ruler


----------



## socaldave (Aug 6, 2006)

socaldave said:


> glare>>>grail


sorry I mispelled allure (alure), then I changed it to grail . Sorry if I messed up the game!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

ruler = lures


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

lures - users


----------



## socaldave (Aug 7, 2006)

users>>>Sears


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

sears - raise


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2006)

raise = erase


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 7, 2006)

erase > pears


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

pears - bears


----------



## SummerG (Aug 8, 2006)

bears - spare


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

spare - spark


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2006)

spark = prank


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 8, 2006)

prank>>>>>>>>>>>drank


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2006)

drank = drink


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

drink = irked


----------



## SummerG (Aug 9, 2006)

irked = inked


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2006)

inked - liked


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 9, 2006)

liked>>>>>>>>biked


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

biked - hiked


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 10, 2006)

hiked = kited


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 10, 2006)

kited>>>>>>>>diets
(apologies for the D word  )


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2006)

diets - slide


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 11, 2006)

slide>>>>>>>>>>>>slice


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

slice -> clips


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 11, 2006)

clips>>>>>>>>clasp


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2006)

clasp - plays


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 13, 2006)

plays>>>>>>>>plans


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2006)

plans - plain


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 14, 2006)

plain - plant


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 14, 2006)

plant>>>>>>>paint


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

paint - faint


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 15, 2006)

faint>>>>stain


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 15, 2006)

stain = mints


----------



## SummerG (Aug 16, 2006)

mints = minds


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

minds - hinds


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

hinds - shine


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 16, 2006)

shine>>>>>hints


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 16, 2006)

hints = thing


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment Picture.jpg




(Ooops I messed that one up.)

*DOH*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

thing - thong


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> thing - thong



thong = tough


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 17, 2006)

tough>>>>rough


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 17, 2006)

rough = hours


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

hours - tours


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2006)

tours = trust


----------



## SummerG (Aug 18, 2006)

trust = rusty


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2006)

rusty = stray


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

stray - straw


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*straw - watts*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

watts - waits


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2006)

waits = wails


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*wails - sails*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

sails - rails


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

rails = aisle


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

aisle - isles


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 18, 2006)

isles>>>>>>>>>bless


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

bless - blass


----------



## threepiston (Aug 19, 2006)

blass - glass


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 19, 2006)

glass>>>>>slats


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 19, 2006)

slats = tasks


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

tasks - stash


----------



## mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*stash - ashes*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 20, 2006)

ashes>>>>>>heads


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

Timberwolf, you are a crafty wolf! You are tying to sneak in a word that does not exist?? What is "blass"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

heads = deals


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Timberwolf, you are a crafty wolf! You are tying to sneak in a word that does not exist?? What is "blass"?


 "blass" is a german word for "pale" (like in "turn pale"). Sorry for forgetting to explain...

deals - meals


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

meals - slime


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Slime = dimes


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

dimes - mends


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

mends - bends


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Bends = Sends


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Sends - Dress


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

dress - press


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2006)

press = spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

spear - speer (the same, only german [non-botanic])


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2006)

speer = preen


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 21, 2006)

preen = peers


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2006)

peers = steep


----------



## mango (Aug 22, 2006)

*steep - steel*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

steel - steer


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 22, 2006)

steer = tears


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

tears (for) fears


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> tears (for) fears



*clever*  

fears ------> faces


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

*happens sometimes when I'm sleepy...*

faces - races


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 22, 2006)

races - scars


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

scars = scare


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

scare - scrap


----------



## mango (Aug 23, 2006)

*scrap - parks*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 23, 2006)

parks>>>>>perks


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

perks - jerks


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2006)

jerks = rakes


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

rakes = cares


----------



## SummerG (Aug 24, 2006)

cares = bares


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

bares - brags


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

brags - drags


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2006)

drags = drugs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 24, 2006)

drugs = slugs


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2006)

slugs = lungs


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Aug 24, 2006)

lungs = rungs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2006)

rungs>>>>>>grunt


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2006)

grunt = grant


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2006)

grant>>>>>>grand


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Aug 24, 2006)

grand - drain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2006)

drain>>>>>>brain


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

(brain drain?)

brain - grain


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2006)

grain = gains


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2006)

*gains - snags*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2006)

snags = gangs


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 25, 2006)

gangs = gnats ...... same difference


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

gnats - stain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 25, 2006)

stain>>>>>stint


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 25, 2006)

stint = knits


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

knits - knots


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 26, 2006)

knots = stone


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*stone - store*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 27, 2006)

store>>>>>storm


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*storm - worms*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

worms = swarm


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*swarm - wards*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

wards - straw


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2006)

straw - wrest


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

wrest = wrist


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

wrist - twits


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 28, 2006)

twits = trist


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

trist - tryst


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

tryst - trust


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 28, 2006)

trust = truth


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 28, 2006)

truth>>>>>hurts


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

hurts - trust


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

trust = strum


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

View attachment runts.jpg



strum - runts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

runts - rents


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

rents - stare


----------



## Friday (Aug 29, 2006)

stare - tress


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

tress - trees


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

*trees - reels*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

reels - heels


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

*heels - shell*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2006)

shell - hello


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

hello - cello


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

cello - yello


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

yello - yodel


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 30, 2006)

yodel >> doily


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

doily - oiled


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

oiled = delis


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 30, 2006)

delis = slice


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

slice - coils


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

coils - noils


----------



## mango (Aug 30, 2006)

*noils - lines*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

lines - fines


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

fines = knife


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 30, 2006)

Knife>>>>fiend


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

fiend = fends


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 31, 2006)

fends - dents


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

dents - tents


----------



## mango (Aug 31, 2006)

*tents - cents*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

cents - rents


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

rents - stirs


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

stirs - tries


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 31, 2006)

tries>>>>>rides


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

rides = drive


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 31, 2006)

drive>>>>>>dries


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 31, 2006)

dries = siren


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 31, 2006)

siren>>>>>sires


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 31, 2006)

sires = issue


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 31, 2006)

issue>>>>>>suets


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 31, 2006)

suets = suite


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

suite - suits


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

suits - busts


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

busts - rusts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

rusts = strum


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

strum - storm


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 1, 2006)

storm = smart


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

smart - tarts


----------



## lmbchp (Sep 1, 2006)

tarts > farts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 1, 2006)

farts>>>>>>farms


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

farms = fairs


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

fairs - stair


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

stair - rates


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

rates - Bates


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> rates - Bates



bates - dates


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

dates - steak


----------



## nosaj (Sep 2, 2006)

steak >>> taken


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 2, 2006)

taken - naked


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

naked - dance ---> :doh:  :shocked:


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 2, 2006)

dance - candy


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

(naked dancing candy...  )

candy - dandy


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2006)

dandy - daddy


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

daddy - caddy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

caddy = dancy


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

dancy - fancy


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*fancy - canny*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

canny - nanny


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

nanny = fanny


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

fanny - funny


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 3, 2006)

funny>>>>runny


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 3, 2006)

runny - punny

(and yes it is a word, I checked..hehe)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

punny = penny


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 3, 2006)

penny>>>>>>pinny (as in apron)


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*pinny - ninny*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 4, 2006)

ninny = finny (as in a glub-glub fish)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

finny - funny


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 4, 2006)

funny>>>>>>dunny


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

dunny bunny


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2006)

bunny = sunny


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

sunny = sunns


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

sunns - shuns


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

shuns - stuns


----------



## mango (Sep 5, 2006)

*stuns - stunt*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

stunt = bunts


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2006)

bunts = blunt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 5, 2006)

blunt>>>>>brunt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

brunt = trunk


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2006)

trunk = stunk


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

stunk - stung


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 6, 2006)

stung = gaunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2006)

gaunt - taunt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

taunt = aunts


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

aunts - haunt


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2006)

haunt - tunas


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 8, 2006)

Tunas-stunt


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 8, 2006)

stunt = stint


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 8, 2006)

stint >>>>>> taint


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

taint - paint


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

*paint - pints*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2006)

pints - tints


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 9, 2006)

tints>>>>>stain


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2006)

stain - rains


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

rains = train


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

train - grain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 10, 2006)

grain>>>>grant


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

grant - grunt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

grunt = turns


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

turns - burns


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

burns = brunt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 11, 2006)

brunt>>>>>grunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

grunt - grant


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

grant = tangy


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

tangy - tanga


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 12, 2006)

tanga>>>>>gnats


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 12, 2006)

gnats = sting


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2006)

sting - stain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 13, 2006)

stain>>>>>paint


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

wanes = swans


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 14, 2006)

swans>>>>wants


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 14, 2006)

wants = twins


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

twins - wings


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 14, 2006)

wings>>>>>>swine


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

swine - shine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

shine = knish


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2006)

knish = shank


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2006)

Shank = Tanks


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 16, 2006)

tanks = stink (p.u.!!!  )


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2006)

Stink = Slink


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2006)

Slink - Skill


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

skill - skull


----------



## nosaj (Sep 16, 2006)

Skull - Bulls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

bulls - bells


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 17, 2006)

bells>>>>>smell


----------



## freebird (Sep 17, 2006)

smell = Small


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

small - lambs


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

lambs - blame


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

blame = blare


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*blare - blaze*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

blaze - glaze


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

glaze = gazed


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2006)

gazed = gazer


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 19, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> gazed = gazer



gazer=gamer


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2006)

gamer = dream


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 20, 2006)

dream = raged


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 20, 2006)

raged = caged


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 20, 2006)

caged = grade


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

grade - grave


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 20, 2006)

grave = giver


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

giver - liver


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 20, 2006)

liver = liven


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 20, 2006)

liven>>>>>>naive


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 20, 2006)

naive = knave


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 21, 2006)

knave = naked


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

naked = snake


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> naked = snake




I'd rather have the naked knave thanx  


snake>>>>snack


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> I'd rather have the naked knave thanx
> 
> 
> snake>>>>snack



well I would rather have a _snack _than either of them. 

snack = stack


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> well I would rather have a _snack _than either of them.
> 
> snack = stack




:eat1: Now why didn't i think of that lol


stack>>>>packs


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

packs = sacks 

I gotta go _pack _me a _sack_ of *snacks!* LOL


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> packs = sacks
> 
> I gotta go _pack _me a _sack_ of *snacks!* LOL



Presumably sacks full of snacks  


sacks>>>>shack


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

shack = shake 

care to wash down your _snacks_ with a _shake?_


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> shack = shake
> 
> care to wash down your _snacks_ with a _shake?_




Don't mind if i do  


shake>>>lakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

shake - shark

Watchout! There's a shark in your shake!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

shark = share 

care to share my shark-shake?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> shake - shark
> 
> Watchout! There's a shark in your shake!



Could be worse - could be a stingray :shocked: 

shark>>> spark


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2006)

spark - prays


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2006)

prays = yarns


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2006)

yarns - snare


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

snare - snore


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 22, 2006)

snore>>>>>snort


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2006)

snort = north


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

north - horns


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 23, 2006)

horns = scorn


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 23, 2006)

scorn>>>>scone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2006)

scone = stone


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 23, 2006)

stone>>>>tomes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2006)

tomes = tombs


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

tombs - Tomba


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 24, 2006)

Tomba>>>>boast


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 24, 2006)

boast = baste


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

baste - haste


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> baste - haste



haste - steal


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

steal - steam


(That's someting really hot to steal...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2006)

steam - stamp


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 25, 2006)

stamp>>>>>tramp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 26, 2006)

tramp = party


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 26, 2006)

party = tardy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2006)

Tardy = diary


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 26, 2006)

diary = rainy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

rainy = irony


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 27, 2006)

irony = prion


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 27, 2006)

prion>>>>>irons


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 27, 2006)

irons = siren


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2006)

siren = snear


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

snear= share


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

share - scare


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

scare - cores


----------



## nattyice (Sep 28, 2006)

cores-oreos


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

oreos - bores


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> oreos - bores



bores -> score!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

score - snore


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 29, 2006)

snore - ropes


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2006)

ropes = press


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

press *flip* dress


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2006)

dress = roses


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2006)

roses = store


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

store - riots


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

riots - roots


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 30, 2006)

roots>>>>moors


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

moors = storm


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

storm = forms


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

forms - dorms


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

dorms = drops


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2006)

drops = crops


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 2, 2006)

crops>>>>ropes


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

ropes = probe


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 2, 2006)

probe>>>>prone


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

prone = phone


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

phone - phobe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2006)

phobe = hopes


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

hopes = shape


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

shape>>>>>harps


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

harps = spray


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

spray>>>>>preys


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

preys = press


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

press>>>>>dress


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

dress = shred


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

shred>>>>shard


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

shard = heard


----------



## lmbchp (Oct 3, 2006)

heard > beard


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

beard=bears


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

bears>>>beats


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

beats=boats


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

boats>>>>toast


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

toast - roast


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

roast = goats


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

goats - goals


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

goals = gloat


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

gloat = total


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 4, 2006)

total = allot


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

ummm... is allot a word? w/e

allot = tolls


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 5, 2006)

Helloooo, you're talking to an ENGLISH major, remember?  allot means to distribute or portion. We had ten apples. I was given eight, but Tommy was only allotted two. 

tolls = slots


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

ooooo.... yea. *drop head* thas a philosophy major for ya lol

slots = plots


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

plots = split


----------



## mango (Oct 5, 2006)

*split - splat*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

splat - splot


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 5, 2006)

splot = spool


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

spool = slops


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 5, 2006)

slops = plods


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

plods = slope


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

slope - plops


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

plops - popes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

popes = spoke


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2006)

spoke - pesky


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

pesky *flip* desky


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 7, 2006)

C'mon timberwolf, desky's not a word.   

desky = dusky


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> C'mon timberwolf, desky's not a word.



I second BigBeautiful! You can't tell us that's a German word.

dusky = risky


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

R: Not? Just read it somewhere... *shrugs* BTW, I know that disky isn't a regular word either - it's the name of a company... 

risky - disky


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

R. You, rebel, you!  

disky = skids


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

skids - skies


R: I know, I was born too late... Rebellion is long gone...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 8, 2006)

skies = spies! ( ::007 theme song plays:: )


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Totally Spies, huh?

spies - Spier (a name...)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 8, 2006)

spier = spire (an actual word)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

R: I know, my dictionary told me so...

spire - spree


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 8, 2006)

spree = frees


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

frees - flees


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 8, 2006)

flees = leers


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

leers = sleep


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

sleep - steep


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

steep>>>>>peers


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

peers = piers


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

piers>>>ripen


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

ripen - Rippen (german for "ribs")


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> ripen - Rippen (german for "ribs")



You've got six letters there, T-Wolf....

ripen = prime


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

R: Oops, typo alert! (Should have been singular - Rippe ("rib"). It's a monday...)

prime - grime


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2006)

No prob, man.  

grime = merge


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

merge - marge


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2006)

marge = grate


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

grate - crate


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2006)

crate = track


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

track = crack


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

crack>>>>>racks


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

racks - rocks


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

rocks = socks


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

socks>>>>corks


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

corks - forks


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

forks>>>>folks


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

folks ------------------------> fools


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

fools - tools


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 10, 2006)

tools = loose


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2006)

loose = slope


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2006)

slope = polls


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

polls *twist* dolls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

dolls = dolly


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 10, 2006)

dolly = yodel


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 10, 2006)

yodel>>>>doles


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2006)

doles = scold


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 10, 2006)

scold = cloud


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 10, 2006)

cloud>>>>>clout


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2006)

clout = touch


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2006)

touch = shout


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

shout - snout


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2006)

snout = tones


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

tones - bones


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 11, 2006)

bones = stone


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

stone - toned


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 11, 2006)

toned>>>>tuned


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 11, 2006)

tuned = nudes


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

nudes - dudes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 11, 2006)

dudes>>>>suede


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

suede - swede


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 11, 2006)

swede - sweet


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

sweet = tweet


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

tweet = teeth


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2006)

teeth = there


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

there - where


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

where = wheel


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

wheel - heels


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

heels = shell


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

shell - spell


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

spell = spill


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 12, 2006)

spill = skill


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

skill = skull


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 12, 2006)

skull=skulk


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

skulk = lucks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2006)

lucks - sucks


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 12, 2006)

sucks>>>>socks


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

socks - rocks


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 13, 2006)

rocks>>>>score


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

score - spore


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 13, 2006)

spore = press


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

press *twist* dress


----------



## nosaj (Oct 13, 2006)

Dress ----> Reeds


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 14, 2006)

reeds = steer


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

steer - steep


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

steep - pests


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

pests - pesto


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

pesto - tapes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 14, 2006)

tapes>>>>types


----------



## nosaj (Oct 14, 2006)

Types - Spite


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

spite = spire


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

spire = prime


----------



## nosaj (Oct 15, 2006)

Prime ----------------> Prism


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2006)

prism - strip


----------



## Friday (Oct 15, 2006)

strip - tripe


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2006)

tripe>>>>ripen


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

ripen = prune


----------



## nosaj (Oct 15, 2006)

Prune - Puree


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2006)

puree>>>>peers


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 15, 2006)

peers = pears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

pears (you rang?!  ) = prams


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 16, 2006)

prams>>>>spars


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2006)

spars = reaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

reaps - leaps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

leaps = lapis


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

lapis - tapis (french for "carpet")


----------



## nosaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Tapis -- Spite


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

spite - spice


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

spice = piece


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2006)

piece - peace


----------



## nosaj (Oct 17, 2006)

Peace - Caper


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 17, 2006)

caper>>>>>>paces


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

paces - races


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2006)

races - crane


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

crane - canes


----------



## nosaj (Oct 17, 2006)

Canes - Sneak


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2006)

sneak - necks


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 18, 2006)

necks = snack


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

snack (I could use one about now :eat2: ) = knack


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 18, 2006)

knack = crank


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

crank - crane


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 18, 2006)

crane>>>>range


----------



## nosaj (Oct 18, 2006)

Range - Gears


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

gears = fears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

fears = reefs


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

reefs - steer


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

steer = tears


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

tears = stars


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

stars = smart


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

Smart - Traps


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

traps - craps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

craps = spark


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

spark - parka


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 19, 2006)

parka = prank


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 19, 2006)

prank>>>>>drank


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

drank - ranks


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 20, 2006)

ranks = crank


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

crank - crack


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 20, 2006)

crack = creak


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 20, 2006)

creak>>>>break


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

break - freak


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2006)

freak>>>> rakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

rakes - brake


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

brake--bears


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

bears - tears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 21, 2006)

tears = strap


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 22, 2006)

strap>>>>party


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

party = patty


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2006)

party = pasty


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2006)

pasty - tipsy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

tipsy= spite


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

spite - spire


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 23, 2006)

spire>>>pines


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

pines - vines


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2006)

vines - naive


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2006)

naive-veiny


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

veiny - vince


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2006)

vince-niece


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

neice - nicer


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2006)

nicer-reins


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

reins - snore


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 24, 2006)

snore>>>>>snort


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

snort - snout


----------



## nosaj (Oct 24, 2006)

Snout - Tones


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 25, 2006)

tones>>>>nests


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

nests - rests


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

rests (something a certain TW should do more of) = strep


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

strep (whatever that may be...) - strip


----------



## nosaj (Oct 25, 2006)

Strip - Parts


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

parts - pants


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2006)

pants - stand


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2006)

stand>>>>>sandy


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2006)

sandy = nasty


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2006)

nasty>>>>tasty


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2006)

tasty = state


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2006)

state>>>>seats


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

seats = passe


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2006)

passe = space


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

space = caper


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

caper = raced


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

raced - racer


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

racer = ricer


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

ricer - nicer


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

nicer = crime


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

crime= cream


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2006)

cream>>>>realm


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

realm - maker


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

maker - baker


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

baker - broke


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

broke - break


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 28, 2006)

break>>>>bream


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

bream - cream


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

cream = armed


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

armed cream? sounds dangerous... 

armed - dream


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 29, 2006)

dream>>>dread (dreaded dream=nightmare)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

dread - dredd


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

dredd = redid (TW dredd???)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

R: from Judge Dredd... a comic & a movie...


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2006)

redid = rides


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

rides - hides


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

hides = shine


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2006)

shine = snide


----------



## nosaj (Oct 30, 2006)

Snide .... needs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

needs - nerds


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 30, 2006)

nerds>>>>darns


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 30, 2006)

darns = wands


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

wands - wards


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2006)

wards = drawn


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

drawn = drain


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

drain - brain


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2006)

brain = bring


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

bring - bling


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

bling - bingo


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

bingo = dingo


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

dingo - going


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 1, 2006)

going = gongs


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

gongs - songs


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 2, 2006)

songs = snags


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

snags = gnaws


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

gnaws - swans


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 2, 2006)

swans = wains


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 2, 2006)

wains>>>>>stain


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 3, 2006)

stain = train


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

train - grain


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

grain = bairn


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

R: bairn? 

bairn - birne (german for pear)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 4, 2006)

birne>>>>>ripen


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

ripen = prime


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: bairn?



Scots = a wee child.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

R: I see...

prime - grime


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

grime - tiger


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

tiger = trice


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 6, 2006)

trice = trick


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

trick - brick


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

brick - brink


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

brink = inker


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

inker - drink


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 7, 2006)

drink = diner


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

diner - dinar


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 7, 2006)

dinar>>>>rinds


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

rinds - grind


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

grind - diner


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

diner - rides


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

rides = dried


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

dried - fired


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

fired - hired


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 8, 2006)

hired>>>>drive


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 8, 2006)

drive = river


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

river = rover


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

rover - dover


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

dover - lover


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

lover - cover


----------



## Bloem (Nov 10, 2006)

cover= chore


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

chore - choir

R: Welcome!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 10, 2006)

choir>>>chair


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

chair - chart


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 10, 2006)

chart>>>>heart


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

heart - heard


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 10, 2006)

heard>>>>beard


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

beard = braid


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

braid - brain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 11, 2006)

brain>>>>brine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

brine = reins


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

reins - rains


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2006)

rains=rinse


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

rinse - grins


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 12, 2006)

grins>>>grind


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

grind = drink


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 13, 2006)

drink>>>drain


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

drain - Drais


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Drais??? TW??

The suspicious Drais = dirks


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Karl Drais, to be exact...

dirks - birks


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2006)

birks>>>>birds


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

birds = bride


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bride *flip* pride


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2006)

pride>>>drips


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

drips - trips


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

trips = split


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

split - splat


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

splat = plate


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

plate - later


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

later = early


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

early - pearl


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

pearl = spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

spear - spree


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

spree = speed


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

speed - steed


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

steed =deems


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

deems - seems


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

seems = seams


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

seams - steam


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

steam = smote


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

smote(?) - motel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

YOU are challenging me? Kitty who uses German words and proper names! Hrumph.

smote = past tense of smite (as in to hit with a hand)

motel = hotel


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

R: Sorry, but my dic doesn't know the word smite... :huh:

hotel - motel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Grrrrrrr.

motel = lemon


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Mmeeooww?


lemon - moles


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

moles = smolt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

smolt (kicks his dictionary..) - smelt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

smelt = steal


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

steal - steel


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2006)

steel ---- stole


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

stole = slope


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 15, 2006)

slope = elope


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

elope - sleep


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 15, 2006)

sleep = slept


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 15, 2006)

slept>>>>>melts


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 15, 2006)

melts = smell


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

smell - small


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> smell - small



small llama.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

llama - small


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

small - smell


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

smell - slime


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

slime = films


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

films - flips


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

flips - flops


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

flops - polls


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

polls - pulls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

pulls = plums


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 16, 2006)

plums = plume


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

plume = maple


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

maple - plead


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 16, 2006)

plead>>>>leads


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 16, 2006)

Leads lasses. Arr!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

*takes lasses and chops off one "s"*

lasse = easel


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

easel - tease


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

easel = eases


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

eases - cease


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

cease = cases


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

cases - casey


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

casey???? mmmmMMMMmmmmm

Casey - yeast


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

yeast - feast


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

feast = staff


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

staff - stiff


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

stiff = fists


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 17, 2006)

fists = foist


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

foist = foils


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

foils - fools


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

fools - floss


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

floss - gloss


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

gloss = slosh


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

slosh - slobs


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 18, 2006)

slobs = slabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

slabs - stabs


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

stabs = blast.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

blast - stall


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

stall = slate


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

slate - state


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

state = steak


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

steak - steal


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

steal = stage


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 19, 2006)

stage = tease


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

tease - cease


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 19, 2006)

cease>>>>>eases


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

eases = asses


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

asses - seams


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

seams = smear


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 20, 2006)

smear = steam


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 20, 2006)

steam>>>>teats


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 20, 2006)

teats = treat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

treat - great


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2006)

great>>>>>gears


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

gears - fears


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2006)

fears>>>>rates


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

rates - dates


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

:bow: 
dates - mates


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

mates - males


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

Males - Smile


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

smile = slice


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

slice - clips can you show me some ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

NO!  

clips = spice


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

spice -price just tell what .... for the clips


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

price = crime (as in the price would be soo high for the clips that it would be a crime)


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

crime - cream well I will go and dream but it was two letter change


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

cream = charm


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

charm - chair


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

chair = hairy


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

hairy - fairy

(a hairy fairy... :huh


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

R. Hehehe!

fairy = friar


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

friar - frier


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

frier = fries


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

fries - tries


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

tries - shirt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

shirt - skirt


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

Now I will make it harder for you.



skirt - skört :blink: 

Skört means fragile in Swedish


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

R. Ugh. Now with fatcharlie and TW using words that may or may not exist, we're in trouble! Well, if you can't beat them, join them!

Skort (without the diacritic character over the "o" is an article of clothing that's a mix between a shirt and a short :bow: )

skort = strow


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

I didn't find strow in my dictionary but strove is that the same ?
so you could blow me too  
Skort is also skört in swedish and that was somekind of cloth that wikings had  So 

Strow - strop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 22, 2006)

strop>>>>strip


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

We use to say "skål" you use to say "cheers" and in Wuppertal they say "prost".


strip - prost :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

prost = strap


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm only a hobo and no were to go...... 


strap - tramp


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

tramp - trump


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

trump - rumps Thats what I like


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2006)

rumps>>>>>ramps


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

ramps - cramp


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

cramp - *clamp*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2006)

clamp>>>clasp


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

clasp - class 

Working class hero is something to be - John Lennon :doh: wrong tread


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

class = clams


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

clams - claim


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

claim - Mali´s  capital is Bamako, did you know that ?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 24, 2006)

Mali´s>>>>>slime


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

slime - limbs


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

limbs -bliss :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 24, 2006)

bliss -- slips


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

slips - spill


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

spill = plies


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

plies - _slice_ 

.....of.....

View attachment tn_allchocoslicegail.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

:wubu: :wubu: CHOCOLATE cake!!!!!!!! :wubu: 

slice = clime


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

clime... another word I can't find in my dictionary... 

clime - slime


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

clime = climate

slime = moles


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

:bow: Thanx, your highness.

moles - poles


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

poles = posey


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

posey - nosey


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

nosey = snowy


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

snowy -snory Thats wat it sounds like when I'm sleepy.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

FatCharlie - you and TW have a horrible habit of making up words!  

snory = story


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

Well that's my story , but do you want us to use German, Swedish words???
I know some Russian and Swahili too, then I can be really nasty 

Story- Stork


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 25, 2006)

Stork>>>>>>storm


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

storm = moist


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 26, 2006)

moist - smote   :happy:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 26, 2006)

smote>>>>mates


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 27, 2006)

mates I have seen that word before 


Mates - steal


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

R: You'll be seeing a lot of words more than once in this game...

steal - steel


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2006)

steel - steer :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 28, 2006)

steer = strep


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 28, 2006)

strep>>>preps


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> strep>>>preps



preps - peeps


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 28, 2006)

peeps>>>>peers


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2006)

peers - spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

peers - deers


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> peers - spear





peers - deers ? Hallo TW you took the wrong turn  or else you were to late.....

Spear - sperm


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

sperm = prams (you see the connection!  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

prams - proms


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> sperm = prams (you see the connection!  )


No you have to tell me or show me some day   :smitten: 





Proms - prose


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

prose - roses


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 29, 2006)

roses>>>>cross


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 29, 2006)

cross - rocks


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

rocks - socks


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

socks - cocks ...........:blink:  :shocked: 
__________________


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

cocks - docks


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 30, 2006)

docks = decks


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

decks - Becks ,:eat2: well it's not the best beer I know of really infact it's almost !


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 1, 2006)

becks>>>beaks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

beaks - leaks


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

leaks - peaks


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 2, 2006)

peaks>>>>pales


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

pales - plate


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 3, 2006)

plate>>>>later


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

later, tater...


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 4, 2006)

tater = trade


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 4, 2006)

trade = ready


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 4, 2006)

ready = dread


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

dread - Dream Rhonda BBWDREAMLOVER the cutest girl on the net.:wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 4, 2006)

dream = cream


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

cream - creak


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

creak - croak


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

croak
- frog
No, shit cloak.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

cloak - clock


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 5, 2006)

clock- block


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2006)

block - flock


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

flock -cloak


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

cloak - clock

*round and round and round...*


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

clock - locks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

locks - docks


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

docks - codes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

codes - codec


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

codec - decor


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2006)

decor - decoy (is it spelled that way? I have looked in both the swedish and my english dictionary but can't find it) Decoy = wooden or plastic duck that you put in the water when you hunt so other ducks think :wubu: and land there, the booom and you have your dinner. Cruel but true.:huh:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 7, 2006)

decoy>>>coded


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2006)

coded - codle (I'm just a dumb SWEED so I don't know how to spell )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

FC = we KNOW you're not a dummy so you can't use that excuse!!  

codle = CHEATING!!    

clove


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

clove - lover


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

lover - rover


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

rover - river


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

river - liver


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

liver - veils


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

veils - veins


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2006)

veins - reins.





FC = we KNOW you're not a dummy so you can't use that excuse!! :bow: 
codle = CHEATING!! :blush: 
But did anyone know a word with "codde" that haden't been used before ?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

reins - sneer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

sneer = snare


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

snare - snore


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

snore = spore


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

spore - score


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

score = cross


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

cross - gross


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

gross = gorse


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

gorse - gorge


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

gorge = ogres


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

ogres - doges


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

doges - Dodge


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 9, 2006)

dodge>>>>lodge


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

lodge - podge. But I like to say sweet BBW better:wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

podge = pudge


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

pudge - nudge


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

nudge = fudge :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 10, 2006)

fudge>>>>feuds


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

feuds = duels


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

duels - fuels


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2006)

fuels - mules


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

mules = slump


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

slump - plump


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

plump = plums


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

plums - slums


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

slums = mules


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

mules - moles


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

moles = smell


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

smell - smelt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

smelt = stems


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

stems - steps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

steps = spent


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

spent - tents


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tents - gents. I'm looking for the loo  do you need to go too :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

gents - rents


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

rents => strew:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

strew - screw


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

screw = wreck


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

wreck - wrack (same word - only in german... )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

STINKER!!!

wrack = track


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

R: Did I inadvertently shower with garlic scented shower gel? 

track - crack


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

R.   

crack = creak


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

creak - break. Oh sh..t I was too heavy for it ....


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 14, 2006)

break>>>>>bream


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bream - dream


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 14, 2006)

dream>>>>reads


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> dream>>>>reads


reads - beads


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

beads - beans Cocao beans maybe


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

(cocoa) beans!! = earns


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> (cocoa) beans!! = earns


earns - learn


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

learn = realm


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> learn = realm


realm - males


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

males = sales


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> males = sales


sales - tales


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Dec 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> sales - tales



tales-stare


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 14, 2006)

stare - stars


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it true those old tales that says that they sales all males that stare at the *stars *?
or is it only those that *farts *?:blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

FatCharlie!!!!  

farts = start


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 15, 2006)

start>>>>carts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

carts = scare


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> FatCharlie!!!!
> 
> So you didn't like my little poem :
> 
> Scare - Share


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

share = shame


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok ok shame on me.. 

shame - mashy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

mashy (I'd like some mashed potatoes, please!) = mushy


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

mushy - bushy

Reminds me of one of my uncles pronouncing "Mitsubishi" when he was drunk...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bushy - bashy ?????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

bashy (highly suspicious) = shaky


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

shaky - shark


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> bashy (highly suspicious) = shaky


 Is ent that when you feel like you want too go too a BBW bash ??? I thought so  

shark- chark


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Is ent that when you feel like you want too go too a BBW bash ??? I thought so
> 
> shark- chark



FatCharlie - was that nice? No, I think not. Have you ever heard the expression, if you can't say anything nice, say nothing at all? :bow: 

chark = charm


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

charm - harms


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

harms = harem


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Im dont rec ? was that nasty ???
If you feel happy and want to go and have fun dance partie and so one  is that not nice I guess I have some translation problem here :blush: 

charm - march


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

march = harem


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

harem (is that BBW Bash its sounds like a dream  and I agree thats a little bit nasty:doh: )

Harem - hames


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 16, 2006)

hames>>>>lames


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

lames - games


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

games - names


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

names = beans


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

beans - means what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

means - meant


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

meant - leant:huh: 
__________________


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! FatCharlie!!!

 leant  = talon


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

What's so wrong with leant? (lean, leant (leaned), leant (leaned), taken from my dictionary...)

talon - malon (a name)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Ooops. I owe FatCharlie an apology. Sorry, Charlie!! :bow:

malon = loamy


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! FatCharlie!!!
> 
> leant  = talon



Well I saw your apology after I have been  wondering if it was some difference between english and americanenglish ? I except that exuce and you have to know we *lean * on you to know what's right and what's wrong

loamy-moany (Is that ok ?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

well, although I didn't find it in my dictionary, I think it still makes some kind of sense... language is always changing, and most changes happen in the all-day use, not because someone in an ivory tower decides that there has to be a new word...

moany - foamy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

foamy = foram


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

foram - forum


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

forum = frump


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 18, 2006)

frump- trump


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

trump = stump


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

stump - stomp


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 19, 2006)

stomp - sport


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 19, 2006)

sport - troop


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 19, 2006)

troop - proof (Do you need that for this to be a real word )


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

proof - roofs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

roofs = spoof


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 20, 2006)

spoof>>>>>spook


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

spook => spoon :eat1:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 20, 2006)

spoon>>>>loons


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

loons => Lions sleeps tonight


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

lions - sonic


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

sonic = tonic


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

tonic - tunic


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

tunic = until


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

until = blunt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 27, 2006)

Paging MOTTIE MUSHROOM!! Where are you, Mottie? Are you out in your wellies somewhere? Do we need to send a search-and-rescue team?


----------



## starwater (Dec 27, 2006)

blunt = bunts


----------



## SummerG (Dec 27, 2006)

bunts=stunt


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 27, 2006)

stunt - trust me this is a real word  .


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> stunt - trust me this is a real word  .



Ok!  

stunt = stung


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 28, 2006)

stung>>>sting


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

sting - stang


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

stang = stank


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 28, 2006)

stank - spank 

(No I don't like to be spanked or spank anybody. I better like to hug and hug  )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Ah. Yet another hugaholic!

spank = spunk


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

spunk - stunk


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

stunk = skunk (Hehehehehe!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

skunk - slunk


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 29, 2006)

slunk - slung


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

slung - slang


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 30, 2006)

slang - slant 
(same in swedish just two dotts abowe a "slänt" but "slant" in swedish mean slip or a small value coin) Some swedish language education  


Happy New Year all !:batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

slant - plant


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 30, 2006)

plant>>>>plans


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

plans = splat


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

splat - split


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

split = spite


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

spite - bites


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Does spite bite?  

bites = bytes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

*Innocent look* Yes. Your point?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

*whistles* Did I say something?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Hrumph.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

bytes - tessy


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 31, 2006)

tessy>>>>testy


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

testy - tasty


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

tasty = taste


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2007)

taste - latte (Do you spell it like that in english ? Coffee latte) Coffee with lots of milk :eat2: :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2007)

latte - ratte (german for "rat")


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

ratte = tarts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

tarts - farts (must have been onions in these tarts...)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 2, 2007)

farts>>>>fears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

fears - tears (Fears For Tears? Sounds somewhat familiar, but twisted...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

tears (from the onion in the tarts) = treat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

treat - great


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

great = greet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

greet - reset


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 3, 2007)

reset>>>>stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

stare - start


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

start = strut


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

strut - strum (I gently strum my guitar or was it drum:huh:  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

strum - Traum (german for "dream")


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

traum = trams


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

trams - tramp


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 5, 2007)

tramp>>>>>smart


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

smart - darts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

darts = stark


----------



## starwater (Jan 6, 2007)

stark = tarps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

tarps - stars


----------



## starwater (Jan 6, 2007)

I like that one. 

stars... darts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 6, 2007)

darts>>>>dares


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

starwater said:


> I like that one.
> 
> stars... darts



 I can see why!

dares = drake


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

drake ----- ready


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

ready - reads


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 7, 2007)

reads>>>>beard


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

beard = braid


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 7, 2007)

braid = diary


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

diary = fairy


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

fairy -------- rainy


----------



## starwater (Jan 7, 2007)

rainy... brain


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 8, 2007)

brain....rabid


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 8, 2007)

rabid>>>>birds


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 8, 2007)

Birds....Drips


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

drips - drops


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 8, 2007)

Drops.....Spore


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

spore - cores


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

cores = cares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

cares - ceres


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

ceres = scare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

scare - scarf


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 8, 2007)

Scarf....farts  Ok, that's bad.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Scarf....farts  Ok, that's bad.









farts - tarts


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> FatCharlie!!!!
> 
> farts = start



Here is the answer I got on this word a long time ago 



Tarts - Smart:bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Fatcharlie!   

smart = tramp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

tramp - cramp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

cramp = gramp


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

cramp = gramp

 I guess I have to get a better dictionary, because Bwwsweetheart cant be cheating or have she learnt from someone that have bad influence on her 

gramp => prams:wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> cramp = gramp
> 
> I guess I have to get a better dictionary, because Bwwsweetheart cant be cheating or have she learnt from someone that have bad influence on her
> 
> gramp => prams:wubu:



Who could that be?? :batting: 

gramp = like gramps a grandfather

prams = rasps


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Who could that be?? I don't know  must be TW 

gramp = like gramps a grandfather OK 

prams = rasps => press


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

press = spear


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

press = spear => pears, I love pears and bellies but then I dont change a letter just mix them so I say rears instead of pears but thats almost the same 
=>rears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

rears = hears


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

rears = hears => smear


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Mmmm. I think you're up to no good, Charlie, but I will take the high road and overlook your possible transgression.

smear = harms


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

smear = harms I dont think it does any harm do you 

=>charm :batting: :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

charm = chart


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

charm = chart => cheat  Well I'm trying not


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't try not to. Just DON'T DO it!! :doh: 

cheat = heath


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

cheat = heath => Im trying not bbwsweet*heart* :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh got it! Finally!

heart = three


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

heart = three
Is one to many:batting: If your not a family then it can be three, four five or more 

=>their


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

their = heirs


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

heirs => hairs I believe that a mans strengths depend on hair thats why I looks like I do


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

That would be (hairs) = hairy!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

hairy => but I guess that's just a *fairy* tale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

fairy - dairy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

dairy = raids


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

dairy => I will have my *daily *yoghurt now. BRB


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> dairy => I will have my *daily *yoghurt now. BRB



daily = dials


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

dials - divas


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

divas = vails


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

vails - rails


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

rails>>>>trail


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

trail = triad


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

triad => laird


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

laird>>>>lards


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

lards = shard


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

lards => lords


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

lords = words


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm being ya stalker bbwsweetheart lol 


words>>>>wards


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> I'm being ya stalker bbwsweetheart lol
> 
> 
> words>>>>wards



Or...am I YOUR stalker!! Mwhahahaha! :kiss2: 

wards = craws


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

Craws>>>>crows


mutual stalking eh  :kiss2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep. Consentual stalking! (Sound naughty)

crows = swore


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Yep. Consentual stalking! (Sound naughty)
> 
> crows = swore




swore>>>wares

I'll have you know i am NEVER naughty - me halo is round me ankles keeping me legs together, making sure i behave


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Sometime you have to be naughty to be nice! 

wares = dears


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

dears>>>>dream


i am a ikkle bit naughty , but nice, when i wears me wellys


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

dream = drams

What about the wellies, Mottie? Tell all.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

drams ---- smart


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

smart>>>tramp



did i forget to mention me welly fetish


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, I know you like to give it welly! What with the wellies? Aren't they boots? Or are they jelly? Maybe you did, and I forgot. It happens. Maybe I need some welly!!

tramp = stamp


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

trims >>>brims


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

brims = welly


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> brims = welly





LMAO    

give it some welly means put some power into it. wellys are rubber boots. If you lived in cowpat cottage, like i do, you'd wear wellys rather than get cowshit on ya feet too


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> LMAO
> 
> give it some welly means put some power into it. wellys are rubber boots. If you lived in cowpat cottage, like i do, you'd wear wellys rather than get cowshit on ya feet too



Ahhh! :bow: 

brims = smirk


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

smirk ----- skims


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

skims - skins


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 9, 2007)

skins - nikes


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 9, 2007)

Nikes...Shine


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 10, 2007)

shine>>>hints


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 10, 2007)

hints - shunt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 10, 2007)

shunt>>>tunes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

tunes - tunas


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

tunas = tubas


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

tubas .....ummpapa ummpapa => Cubas


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

cubas = bucks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

bucks - ducks


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

ducks = yucks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

yucks - sucks


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

sucks = socks


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

socks => cocks


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

cocks = cooks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

cooks - books


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

Books => boops


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

boops = poops


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 10, 2007)

poops = spoon


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

spoon - noose


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

noose = snore


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

snore - snare


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

snare = sneer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

sneer - deers


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

deers = dears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

dears - fears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

fears= freak


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

freak - break


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 12, 2007)

break>>>bleak


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 12, 2007)

bleak- black


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

black - slack


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Slack - Stack


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2007)

Stack - tacka => means thanks in Swedish but it can also mean "mother sheep":blink: Just so you know what I talk about


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 13, 2007)

tacka >>>>aback (as in taken aback)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

aback - backs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

backs = black


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

black - lacks


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2007)

lacks - class :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2007)

class - glass (that's icecream in Swedish :eat2: But glass in English is the same as glas in Swedish )


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 14, 2007)

Glass.....Slags


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

slags = lasso


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2007)

lasso - Lasse (Name)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 15, 2007)

Lasse >>>>bless


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 15, 2007)

Bless.....Slabs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 15, 2007)

Slabs>>>slats


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 15, 2007)

slats => tails


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 15, 2007)

Tails.....Snail


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 16, 2007)

snail>>>>liars


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 16, 2007)

liars = hairs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 17, 2007)

hairs>>>>harms


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 17, 2007)

harms = shame


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 18, 2007)

shame = shale


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 18, 2007)

shale>>>>slate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

slate - plate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

plate = prate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

prate - crate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

crate =creak


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

creak - freak


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

freak = rakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

rakes - stake


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

stake = tasks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

tasks - skate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

skate = takes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

takes - fakes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

fakes = flake


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

flake - lakes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

lakes = leaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

leaps - heaps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

heaps = sheep


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

sheep - sleep


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 19, 2007)

sleep - peeps


----------



## onefunbbw (Jan 19, 2007)

peeps - popes


=====================


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 19, 2007)

popes = spoke


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

spoke - spike


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 19, 2007)

spike>>>kites


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

kites - rites


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 20, 2007)

rites>>>>trine


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

trine - rinse


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

rinse - shine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

shine = shire


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

shire - hides


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

hides - chide


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

chide - cider


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

cider = diced


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

diced - ceded


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

ceded = deeds


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

deeds - steed


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

steed = geste


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

geste - guest


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

guest = gusty


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

gusty - thugs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

thugs =shout


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

shout - shunt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

shunt = hurts


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

hurts --- spurt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

spurt = trump


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 20, 2007)

Trump.....Tramp


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

tramp - cramp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

cramp = ramps


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

ramps - spare


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

spare = raspy


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

raspy - strap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

strap = party


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

party - parts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

parts = start


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

start - rates


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

rates = state


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

state - tears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

tears = reaps


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

reaps - spore


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

spore - prone


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

prone - roped


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

roped = doped


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

doped - hoped


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

hoped - honed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

honed - honey


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 21, 2007)

Honey....Coney


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 21, 2007)

Coney>>>>scone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

scone - score


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 21, 2007)

Score....Snore


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

snore - roses


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

roses - doses


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 22, 2007)

doses = posse


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 22, 2007)

posse>>>>poste (old english)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 22, 2007)

poste = steep


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

steep - sleep


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 23, 2007)

sleep - sheep


----------



## Oona (Jan 23, 2007)

sheep = sweep


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

sweep - deeps


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 24, 2007)

deeps = deeds


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

deeds = speed


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 24, 2007)

speed = spend


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

spend = spine


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

spine - spins


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 24, 2007)

spins = spies


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

spies = pries


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

pries - tries


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 24, 2007)

tries = write


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

write - white


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 24, 2007)

white>>>>threw


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 24, 2007)

threw = wrath


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 24, 2007)

wrath>>>>heart


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 24, 2007)

heart = heard


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2007)

heard - rated


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

rated - dated


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 25, 2007)

dated = sated


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

sated-mated

Did I do it right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

R: Yup.

mated - hated


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 25, 2007)

hated = shade


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 25, 2007)

shade>>>deals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

deals - seals


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

seals - steal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

steal - leads


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

leads = delay


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

delay - dayly


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

dayly (????   ) = daily


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

daily (oops... :blush - daisy


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 27, 2007)

daisy>>>dials


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

dials - liars


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 28, 2007)

liars>>>>mails


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

mails - snail


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

snail = slant


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

slant - antsy


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 29, 2007)

antsy>>>pansy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

pansy pants


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> pansy pants




Who are you calling pansy pants????  lol

pants>>>stand


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Your pants can stand??? :blink:   


stand - sands


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 29, 2007)

shhh i told you not to tell anyone  


sands>>>>bands


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Ooopsy... sorry :blush:


bands - hands


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 29, 2007)

hands = shard


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 30, 2007)

shard>>>share


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 31, 2007)

share>>>>nears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

nears - tears


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 1, 2007)

tears = stark


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

stark - carts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 1, 2007)

carts>>>>scare


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

scare - crate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

crate = racer


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

racer - pacer


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 2, 2007)

pacer>>>>paced


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

paced - raced


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

raced = farce


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

farce - faces


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

faces = scarf


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

scarf - carts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

carts = darts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

darts - parts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

parts = strip


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 3, 2007)

strip>>>piste


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

piste - liste


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

liste (?????  ) = sleet


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

R: :doh: Liste = german word for list...

sleet - fleet


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

A. Ahh. Thanks! :bow: 

fleet = fetal


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

fetal - later


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

later = relay


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

relay - delay


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

delay = belay


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

belay - layer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

layer = payer


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

payer - rapes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

rapes = capes


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

capes - caper


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

caper = paper


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

paper - pacer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 4, 2007)

pacer = crane


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 4, 2007)

crane>>>>cream


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2007)

cream -----------------------------------------------------------reach


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

reach - - - - - - - roach


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

roach ********** coach


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

coach = poach


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

poach - cheap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

cheap = cheep


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

cheep - sheep


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

sheep = shape


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

shape - share


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

share = chars


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

chars - chair


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

chair = cairn


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2007)

cairn - acorn


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 6, 2007)

acorn = adorn


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 6, 2007)

adorn>>>adore


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 6, 2007)

adore = amore (love, Italian style)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

amore - morse


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

morse = moose


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

moose - goose


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

goose = noose


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

noose - nosey


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

nosey = snowy


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2007)

snowy - yawns


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

yawns = dawns


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2007)

dawns - winds


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 8, 2007)

winds = wines


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

wines - shine


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

shine - hinds


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 8, 2007)

hinds = hands


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

hands - handy


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 9, 2007)

Handy......Hyena


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Handy......Hyena



Clever I thought! :bow: 

Hyena - Henna


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2007)

*still wondering if the henna would come in handy for the hyena...*


henna - Jenna


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 9, 2007)

Jenna - jeans


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 9, 2007)

jeans>>>>saner


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 10, 2007)

Saner....Rains


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

rains - brain


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 10, 2007)

Brain......Rabid


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 10, 2007)

rabid>>>>abide


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

abide - aside


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

aside = staid


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

staid - dials


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

dials - fails


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

fails - nails


("This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 11 seconds." Huh? How on earth...? :huh


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

nails = bails


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

bails - balls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

balls = falls


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 11, 2007)

Falls......Fills


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

fills - lifts


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 11, 2007)

Lifts....Flint


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

Flint - Flits


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 11, 2007)

flits = still


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 11, 2007)

still>>>>tells


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

tells = bells


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 11, 2007)

Bells....Balls


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

balls - calls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

calls = falls


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

falls - fails


----------



## I Like Tang (Feb 11, 2007)

fails - nails


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 11, 2007)

nails....Lines


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

lines - mines


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

mines - dines


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

dines = fines


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

fines - Funes (Luis de, actor)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

TW!! 

Funes = dunes


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

:huh:? Whuzzup?


dunes - tunes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh:? Whuzzup?
> 
> 
> dunes - tunes



Didn't know we allowed proper names.

tunes = runts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

R: The rules didn't exclude that, AFAIK...

runts grunt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

grunt = trunk


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 11, 2007)

Trunk....Drunk


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

drunk - drink


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

drink = rinds


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

rinds - drink


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

drink = drank


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

drank - prank


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

prank = spark


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

spark - porks


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

porks - parks


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

parks - marks


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 12, 2007)

Marks....Smart


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

smart - scram


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

scram = cramp


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

cramp - craps


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 12, 2007)

craps>>>>paces


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 12, 2007)

Paces.....Tapes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

tapes = capes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 13, 2007)

capes>>>>scrap


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 13, 2007)

Scrap....Parks


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

parks - porks


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 13, 2007)

porks = stork


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

stork - stark


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 13, 2007)

Stark....Darts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 14, 2007)

darts>>>shard


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Shard....Hardy


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2007)

hardy = yards


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 14, 2007)

yards>>>>>darns


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Darns.....Nerds


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2007)

Nerds - Sneer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 15, 2007)

sneer= snare


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

snare - snore (zzzzzzzzzzzzzz...)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2007)

snore - runes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 15, 2007)

runes>>>>runts


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2007)

runts = stunt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 15, 2007)

stunt>>>>tints


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

tints - lints


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2007)

lints = still


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 16, 2007)

still>>>>tiles


----------



## OutaTowner (Feb 16, 2007)

tiles >>>> smile


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 17, 2007)

Smile......Limbs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 17, 2007)

limbs>>>>lambs


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 17, 2007)

lambs - slams


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 18, 2007)

Slams....Males :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2007)

males - pales


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 18, 2007)

Pales - palms on the beach I like that


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 18, 2007)

Palms.....Slaps


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 18, 2007)

slaps &#8594; glass


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 19, 2007)

Glass.....Slugs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 19, 2007)

slugs>>>>gulls


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2007)

gulls - pulls


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pulls....Slump


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

Slump - Plume


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 19, 2007)

plume &#8594; mules


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2007)

mules = rules


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2007)

rules - users


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 20, 2007)

users>>>>usher


----------



## Paw Paw (Feb 20, 2007)

usher-house


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

house mouse


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

mouse = louse


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

louse - douse


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

douse = souse


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 21, 2007)

Souse......Sores


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

sores - bores


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 21, 2007)

bores>>>>store


----------



## Caine (Feb 21, 2007)

Store----->tears


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 21, 2007)

tears = treat


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

treat - great


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great....Tiger


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

Tiger - tager


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 21, 2007)

Tager....Grant


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

grant = grunt


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 22, 2007)

Grunt....Trunk


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 22, 2007)

trunk = turns


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

turns - stuns


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

stuns = stunk


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

stunk - stunt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

stunt = taunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

taunt - aunts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

aunts = hunts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

hunts - hurts


----------



## The Kid (Feb 22, 2007)

hurts - shirt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 22, 2007)

shirt>>>>shirk


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

shirk = Shrek


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

shrek - shark


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

shark = stark


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

stark - stars


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

stars = stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

stare - strap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

strap = strep


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

strep - steep


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 23, 2007)

steep>>>steer


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 23, 2007)

steer - teers ...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 23, 2007)

teers >>>>>>rents


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rents.....Enter


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 24, 2007)

enter &#8594; trend


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't know why ceiling cat always makes me laugh..lol

Trend.....Dents


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 24, 2007)

dents>>>>dines


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

dines - fines


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

fines - lines


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

lines - slime


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Slime => times


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

times - stems


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

stems => tests


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

tests - rests


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 25, 2007)

rests = rusts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

rusts - lusts


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lusts....Busts


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

Busts :blush: love that => tubes


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2007)

tubes = abuse


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

abuse - buses


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 25, 2007)

buses>>>>muses


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

muses => fumes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 25, 2007)

fumes>>>>flume


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

flume - plume


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 25, 2007)

plume>>>>>mules


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

mules - moles


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

moles = boles


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

boles - bowls


----------



## mango (Feb 26, 2007)

*bowls - slows


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

slows = slaws


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 26, 2007)

slaws>>>>wails


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

wails - waits


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

waits = swath


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

swath (? ~e?) - wrath


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

R.  

wrath = threw


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 26, 2007)

Threw......Earth


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Earth = tears


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

tears for fears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

fears = fresh


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

fresh flesh


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

flesh = flash


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

flash - flaps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

flaps = flips


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

flips - split


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

split = splat (I was taking a bath...)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

thats splish-splash! 

splat - plate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> thats splish-splash!
> 
> splat - plate



R. I know! I know!  

plate = cleat


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

cleat - trace (trace the dirt with your cleats!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

trace - grace


----------



## mango (Feb 27, 2007)

*grace - cargo*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

cargo - fargo


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 27, 2007)

fargo = graft


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 27, 2007)

Graft.....After


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

after = treat


----------



## mango (Feb 28, 2007)

*treat - trait*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

trait = tiara


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 28, 2007)

tiara>>>arias


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

arias - alias


This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Alias....Liars


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 1, 2007)

liars = lards


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

lards - cards


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 1, 2007)

cards-bards


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 1, 2007)

bards = braid


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

Braid => brain :doh:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 1, 2007)

brain>>>>brine


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

brine => grine


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 1, 2007)

grine>>>>grind   :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

grind - grins


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 1, 2007)

grins - grits


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

grind => bring ....back, bring back my bonnie to me !



TOOOO late

grits => stirs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 1, 2007)

bring>>>>rings


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Total confusion...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Total confusion...



(((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> bring>>>>rings



rings = grind


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 2, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> grind => bring ....back, bring back my bonnie to me !
> 
> 
> 
> TOOOO late



Ok one more round,, it's not to late this time


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

bring - brink


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2007)

brink - brine


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 3, 2007)

brine - robin (I have one in my garden all year around but I see the bird mostly during winter when we feed them with sunflower seeds  )


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 4, 2007)

Robin....Rhino


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 5, 2007)

Rhino oh that I have only seen once in the wild in Murshison National Park
in Uganda.

=> Horny ?:blush: :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

horny = fatcharlie?  

horny = Henry


----------



## Phalloidium (Mar 5, 2007)

Henry &#8594; yearn


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yearn....Rainy


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2007)

rainy = yarns


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

yarns = yawns. Try and do something with that .


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

yawns - spawn 

Where's the prob?


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2007)

spawn = wasps


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

wasps - gasps


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

ggrrrr TW. though I has a really good one there. a 'y' and a 'w'.

gasps - rasps (googled it, it is a real word)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

R: grrr? wanna scare me? 


rasps - grasp


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

Nah, just annoyed you found it so easy.

grasp - spark


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 6, 2007)

spark - reaps


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

reaps - speak


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

speak - keeps


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

keeps - sheep


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

sheep = sleep (count the sheep to get to sleep)


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

sleep - leaps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

leaps = pears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

pears - fears


:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

R. What does a pear fear?

fears = sears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

R: You said it...

sears - tears


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

tears - steer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

tears = stars


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

steer - stare

stars - stare


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Clever cat! If I could rep you, I would! But I must spread it around!

stare = strep


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

strep :huh: - strop


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

strop  = strip :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

strip - strap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

strap = prays


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

prays - parts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

parts = start


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

start - tears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

tears - gears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

gears = hears


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

hears - bears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

bears = beers


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

bears - beans


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

beans = means


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

means - meant


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

meant - amend


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

amend = damns


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

damns - dames


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

dames = games


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

games - names


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

names = canes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

canes - canis


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

canis = snack


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

snack => snake


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

snake = cakes


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

cakes => fakes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't want a fake cake!

fakes = jakes


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

jakes => bakes You like that better


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes! Are you baking me a cake?

bakes = brake


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

brake => yes but I have to take a *break*:happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

break = brace


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

brace - races


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 7, 2007)

Races....Scrap


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

scrap - parks


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 7, 2007)

parks - karts


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

karts - darts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 7, 2007)

darts>>>>trams


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

trams - crams


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

crams = drams


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

drams :huh: - drums


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

drums = dumps


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

dumps - lumps


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 7, 2007)

Lumps....Plump!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Plump! :wubu: - plums.. . . . . is nice too


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 8, 2007)

plums = mules


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

mules - meals


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

meals - deals


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

deals - sleap


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

sleap :huh: - sleep


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

whoops. better go back.

deals - leaps
sleep - leaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Typo? :huh:

leaps - fleas


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

No. just me being stupid.

fleas - slave


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Aha... well... :huh:


slave - vases


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

vases = asses


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

asses - sears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

sears = fears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

fears - tears


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

tears - stars


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

R. No comment about Tears for Fears??

tears = start


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

start - parts


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

That would have been fear for tears, actually...

stars start stare


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

parts = stare

stare = treat


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

treat - crate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

crate - crave


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

crave - caves


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

caves - saves


(Look! Captain Caveman saves our caves!)


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

WTF? LOL

saves - raves


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

(A comic show based on the "Flintstones"...)


raves - grave


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

grave => grace


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

grace - racer


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 8, 2007)

Racer.....Cares


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

cares - Ceres


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 9, 2007)

ceres = crest


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

crest => chest:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

chest - chess!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

chess = chose


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

chose - close


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

close = clues


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

clues - Jules


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Jules = rules


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

rules - mules


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

mules = moles


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

moles - poles


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

poles = polls


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

poor ripley...

polls - rolls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

rolls :eat2: = dolls


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 10, 2007)

Dolls.....Solid


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 10, 2007)

solid>>>>soils


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

soils - foils


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 10, 2007)

foils>>>>foals


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

foals - coals


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 11, 2007)

Coals.....Coral


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 11, 2007)

Coral - Color (ha ha USA)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 12, 2007)

color>>>>>cools


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

cools - tools


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 12, 2007)

tools - stoat


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2007)

stoat - toads 

hmmmmm?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

toads - loads


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 13, 2007)

loads - deals


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

deals with meals


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 13, 2007)

meals - sleak.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

sleak :huh: - steak


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 13, 2007)

steak-speak


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

speak- spear


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 13, 2007)

spear- shear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

shear - heart


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 13, 2007)

heart =trace


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

trace the grace


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 14, 2007)

grace - grave


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

grave = gravy


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 14, 2007)

gravy>>>>>varys


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 15, 2007)

varys-yarns


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 15, 2007)

yarns>>>>>snare


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 16, 2007)

snare - stare


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 16, 2007)

stare - stair. 

stair stare stare stair stare stair stair stare. say that quickly a few times and you'll probaly get confused which is which.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 16, 2007)

stair = tarts


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 17, 2007)

tarts - strut


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

strut your tarts... :huh:


strut - crust


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 17, 2007)

crust>>>>>truss


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

truss - trust


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

trust = tryst


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

tryst :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

tryst /tr&#618;st, tra&#618;st/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[trist, trahyst] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
noun 1. an appointment to meet at a certain time and place, esp. one made somewhat secretly by lovers. 
2. an appointed meeting. 
3. an appointed place of meeting. 
verb (used with object) 4. Chiefly Scot. to make an appointment or arrange a meeting with. 
verb (used without object) 5. Chiefly Scot. to make an appointment or agreement. 

 :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

*kicks dictionary where it hurts most*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

Ouch! TW, this is most unlike you! 

By the way, you do know that for every word you "challenge" that is proved to be a real word will cost you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Why, do you think, did I kick my dictionary?


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 18, 2007)

tryst-story


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

story - storm


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 18, 2007)

storm - moist


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 18, 2007)

moist>>>>tomes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

tomes - homes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 18, 2007)

homes>>>>>shoes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

shoes = posse


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

posse - posed


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 19, 2007)

posed - hosed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

hosed - sheds


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

sheds = shade


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 20, 2007)

shade = shape


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 20, 2007)

shape - spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

spear - races


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

races = erase


----------



## Deemondess (Mar 21, 2007)

erase = steer


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 21, 2007)

steer-steep

I know, I know...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

steep steps... watchout!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 21, 2007)

steps>>>press


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

press - spree


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 21, 2007)

spree>>>>trees


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

trees = steel


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

trees of steel aren't easy to steal...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2007)

_steal_ a letter and put another letter in it's place to make a different word???

maybe _later_. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

later in the crate...


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 22, 2007)

This CRATE not RATED


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 22, 2007)

The _crate_ may not be _rated_, but it most certainly is *dated*.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

he dated the hated...


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 22, 2007)

Perhaps he dated the hated because he himself was a *hater*.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

the hater came later...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 22, 2007)

later>>>>>tears


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*tears>>>>>treat*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

treat - great


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*great>>>>>grace*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

grace - brace


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*brace>>>>>brake*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

brake for a drake...


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*drake>>>>>dares*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

he dares to scare


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 23, 2007)

scare a spare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

spare space...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 23, 2007)

space>>>>rapes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

rapes - grape


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

*grape*
I'm sitting here having some juice of grapes and getting a little drunk.
And dreaming of some nice wide *pears*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Do pears have some rears?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

Do pears have some *rears*?

Oh yes so you don't need to have any *fears* for that just dream


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2007)

_tears_ for _fears_.... :doh: 

<tears>


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> _tears_ for _fears_.... :doh:
> 
> <tears>



Tears for fears or tears for years ?


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 24, 2007)

years - yeast


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

yeast sounds like a *beast*


----------



## NettieBet (Mar 24, 2007)

Beast----> Least


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

at least a feast...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

at least a feast... but we take it *after* :huh:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 25, 2007)

after>>>>rafts


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

rafts - draft


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 26, 2007)

draft>>>>>darts


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

darts - start


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 27, 2007)

Start = Trash


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

trash - crash


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 27, 2007)

crash - shark


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 27, 2007)

shark>>>share


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

share - shard


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 28, 2007)

shard>>>brash


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2007)

brash - crash


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

crash = crush


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

crush - cushy


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 29, 2007)

cushy - pushy


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

pushy . plush


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 30, 2007)

plush - slush


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 30, 2007)

slush = slash


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

slash  - clash


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

clash = class :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2007)

class - slash (the class slasher)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

slash  = slabs  (If a person is slashed to bits, he/she could end up on several slabs!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

slabs - stabs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

stabs  = swabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

swabs - sways


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

sways :batting: = slays


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

slays - stays


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

stays = stray


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

stray - straw


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

straw = strew


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 1, 2007)

strew = trees

Klaus :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2007)

trees - seers


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 2, 2007)

Cannot help this one:

seers - beers!


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 2, 2007)

Beers-bears


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2007)

bears - sears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 3, 2007)

sears = seers


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2007)

seers - sneer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 3, 2007)

sneer = snare


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 3, 2007)

To snare a _snarl_...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2007)

snarl -liars


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 4, 2007)

liars = raise


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2007)

raise - siren


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 4, 2007)

siren = snore


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 4, 2007)

snore>>>>snort


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 4, 2007)

snort - torts


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

torts - ports


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 4, 2007)

ports = traps


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2007)

traps - craps


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 5, 2007)

craps - crops


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2007)

crops - props


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 5, 2007)

props - preps


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2007)

preps - peeps


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 5, 2007)

peeps = speed


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 6, 2007)

speed - Spode


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2007)

spode :huh: - spore


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 6, 2007)

spore>>>>roped


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

roped - moped


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

moped - doped


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

doped - Pedro


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

Pedro>>>>adore


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

adore = drone


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

drone>>>>drove


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

drove = rover


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

rover>>>>raver


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

raver = raven


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

raven>>>>>never


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

R. Poe!

never = sever


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

sever>>>>seven


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

seven = event


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

event>>>>teens


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 8, 2007)

teens - steer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

steer = terms


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

terms - temps (French for "time")


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

temps - smelt (as in the fish)


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 9, 2007)

smelt = steam


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 9, 2007)

steam>>>>>lames


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 9, 2007)

lames = mealy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

mealy - meaty


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

meaty - teams

(I wanted to do matey, but then I realized it didn't change any letters)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

teams - matey


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL - thanks TW!

matey - yeast


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 10, 2007)

yeast = tasty


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

tasty or nasty?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 11, 2007)

nasty>>>>yeast


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2007)

a yeast feast?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 11, 2007)

a yeast feast - is that the same as a liquid lunch (ie beer) 


feast>>>>>tease


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 13, 2007)

tease>>>cease


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2007)

cease - eases


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 13, 2007)

eases>>>>sales


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 14, 2007)

sales - slave


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 15, 2007)

slave>>>>value


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 16, 2007)

value = valve


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 16, 2007)

vavle>>>>>vales


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 16, 2007)

vales = slate


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

slate - state


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 16, 2007)

state = feats


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 17, 2007)

feats>>>>>stare


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 18, 2007)

stare = strap


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 18, 2007)

strap>>>>spurt


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 19, 2007)

spurt = strut


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 19, 2007)

strut>>>>strum


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 20, 2007)

strum = mutes


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 20, 2007)

mutes - mules


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 20, 2007)

mules = males


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 20, 2007)

males - steal


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 20, 2007)

steal = tells


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 20, 2007)

tells - stall


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2007)

stall - tails


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 20, 2007)

tails - snail


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

snail mails


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 21, 2007)

R. They are slow (snail mails)

mails = vials


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 21, 2007)

vials - lairs


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

lairs - fairs


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 21, 2007)

fairs - farts. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

farts tarts :huh: erm...


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL. tarts - stars. you ever seen 'pretty woman'. LOL


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 22, 2007)

stars - stare

Peace,
2P.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 22, 2007)

stare>>>>steam


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 23, 2007)

steam = melts


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

melts - belts


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 23, 2007)

belts = blast


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

blast - balls


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 23, 2007)

balls - slabs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 23, 2007)

slabs>>>>bless


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 23, 2007)

bless - bells


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

bells - tells


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 23, 2007)

tells -slept


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 24, 2007)

slept - leapt


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 24, 2007)

leapt - steal


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

steal steel


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 24, 2007)

steel - least


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

least - beast


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 27, 2007)

beast>>>table


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

table - cable


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 29, 2007)

cable - black


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

black - slack


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 30, 2007)

slack>>>>>class


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

class = glass


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

glass - lasso


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

lasso = slaps


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

slaps - flaps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

flaps = palms


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

palms - slams


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

slams = slims


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

slims - limes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

limes = mimes


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

mimes - dimes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

dimes = dames


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

dames - names


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

names = meant


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

meant - teams


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

teams = teems


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

teems teens


----------



## Luvs2laff (May 4, 2007)

teens - sleet


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

sleet = steep


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 6, 2007)

steep>>>>peers


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

peers = pears


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

pears - tears


----------



## LJ Rock (May 7, 2007)

tears = trays


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

trays - grays


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 7, 2007)

grays = prays


----------



## LJ Rock (May 7, 2007)

prays = plays


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

plays - slays


----------



## LJ Rock (May 7, 2007)

slays = slash


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

slash - clash


----------



## Mishty (May 8, 2007)

clash = blush


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

I fear you changed one letter too much... (<- This message should have been coming together with some rep, but somehow...)

blush - shrub


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

shrub = bushy


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

bushy - cushy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

cushy - crush


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

crush - brush


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2007)

brush-brute


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 10, 2007)

brute = turbo


----------



## J_Underscore (May 11, 2007)

turbo - ...borat  lol.

turbo - burnt (or brunt )


----------



## gunther (May 11, 2007)

burnt = blunt


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2007)

blunt - brunt


----------



## Mishty (May 11, 2007)

blunt-grunt


----------



## Boots112 (May 11, 2007)

grunt-grant


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

gran - rants


BTW, nice to see some new faces arouud here. Welcome!


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 12, 2007)

rants>>>>train


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

train - grain


----------



## Mishty (May 12, 2007)

Grain-Grape


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 14, 2007)

grape>>>drape


----------



## J_Underscore (May 16, 2007)

drape - spear


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 17, 2007)

spear>>>>>parts


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2007)

parts - sport


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

sport - spots


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

spots = spits


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 18, 2007)

spits>>>>spite


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

spite = types


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

types - typos


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

typos - stops


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

stops - topas


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

topas - strap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

strap = spray


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

spray party


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

party = traps


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

traps - spare


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

spare - parts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

parts = stark


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

stark - stars


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

stars = trams


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

trams - tramp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

tramp = stamp


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

stamp - spams


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 19, 2007)

spams = spats


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

spats - slaps


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 19, 2007)

slaps>>>lapse


----------



## J_Underscore (May 19, 2007)

lapse - piles (eek, not nice)


----------



## fatcharlie (May 19, 2007)

piles - I will be MILES away...................


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2007)

miles - melts


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

melts - pelts


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 21, 2007)

pelts>>>>spell


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

spell to spill


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

spill - lisps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 21, 2007)

lisps - split


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

split - still


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

still - lifts


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

lifts the gifts


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

gifts - stiff


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

stiff staff


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

staff - feast

(employees only)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

feast at least...


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

least we TASTE the feast.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

yeah, but we taste in haste...


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2007)

well _haste_ makes _waste_ some say....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

waste paste?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

paste = taste??


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

taste - tesla


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 22, 2007)

tesla -> eclat


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

eclat = lacey


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

lacey - racey


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 27, 2007)

racey>>>>raced


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

raced - laced


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 28, 2007)

laced>>>>deals


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

deals - meals


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2007)

meals>>>smell


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

meals smell? (good, I hope...)


smell that spell...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

spell - yelps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

yelps - helps


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 2, 2007)

helps - heaps


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 2, 2007)

fatty - taffy


----------



## marlowegarp (Jun 2, 2007)

laced-lazed


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 2, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> helps - heaps



heaps>>>>hears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2007)

hears - tears


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 2, 2007)

tears>>>mates


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 2, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> tears>>>mates



mates>> motes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 2, 2007)

motes>>>>tombs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2007)

tombs - bombs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2007)

bombs - boobs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

boobs - noobs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 3, 2007)

noobs>>>>bones


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2007)

bones - boxes


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 4, 2007)

boxes - oboes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2007)

oboes - oozes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2007)

oozes>>>>booze (alcohol)


----------



## Mimi (Jun 4, 2007)

booze ---> ozone


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2007)

ozone>>>>>>>>>zoned


----------



## Mimi (Jun 4, 2007)

zoned ---> dozed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

dozed - doses


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

doses - moses


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

moses - roses (_my fave_)


----------



## Mimi (Jun 5, 2007)

roses ---> spore


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 5, 2007)

spore -> spoor


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 5, 2007)

spoor>>>>ports


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

ports - strip


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

strip - spirt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

You forgot to change a letter, Grandi...
you just rearranged the existing...






spirt - spire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you Timberwolf;

spire - prize


----------



## Mimi (Jun 6, 2007)

prize ---> piers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2007)

piers - pears


----------



## Mimi (Jun 6, 2007)

pears ---> paste


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

paste - haste


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 6, 2007)

haste - taste :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

taste - steal


----------



## Mimi (Jun 6, 2007)

steal ---> blast


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 6, 2007)

blast - table


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2007)

table - blaze


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 7, 2007)

blaze>>>>blame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2007)

blame - balms


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 7, 2007)

Balms - Males


----------



## Mimi (Jun 7, 2007)

males ---> lease


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2007)

lease - lense


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 8, 2007)

Lense - Sense


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2007)

Sense - scene


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

scene ---> cones


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 8, 2007)

cones = noses


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

noses ---> songs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2007)

songs - gross


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 8, 2007)

gross - snogs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 8, 2007)

snogs>>>>>tongs


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

tongs ---> sting


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 8, 2007)

sting>>>>tines


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

tines ---> inept


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 8, 2007)

inept>>>>pinto


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

pinto ---> paint


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 8, 2007)

paint>>>>spain


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

spain ---> snipe


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 8, 2007)

snipe>>>>pined


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

pined ---> deign


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2007)

deign - dying


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 9, 2007)

dying - dingo


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 9, 2007)

dingo>>>>bingo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2007)

bingo - bling


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 10, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> bingo - bling



bling - sling


----------



## Mimi (Jun 10, 2007)

sling ---> gains (hee hee)


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 10, 2007)

Mimi said:


> sling ---> gains (hee hee)



gains - saint


----------



## Mimi (Jun 10, 2007)

saint ---> stint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2007)

saint - stein


----------



## Mimi (Jun 10, 2007)

stein ---> exits


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 10, 2007)

exits>>>times


----------



## Mimi (Jun 10, 2007)

times ---> mates


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 10, 2007)

mates>>>sated


----------



## Mimi (Jun 10, 2007)

sated ---> taste


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 10, 2007)

taste>>>dates


----------



## Mimi (Jun 10, 2007)

dates ---> toads


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2007)

toads? loads of them!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 10, 2007)

loads - deals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2007)

deals - meals


----------



## Mimi (Jun 11, 2007)

meals ---> slime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

slime - miles


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2007)

miles - piles


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 11, 2007)

piles - poles


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 11, 2007)

poles - spool


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

spool - spoon


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 11, 2007)

spoon>>>>moons


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 11, 2007)

spoon - swoon :wubu:


----------



## Mimi (Jun 11, 2007)

swoon ---> knows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2007)

knows - shown


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 12, 2007)

shown - shorn


----------



## Mimi (Jun 12, 2007)

shorn ---> rhino


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2007)

rhino - chino (slacks)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2007)

chino - china


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 13, 2007)

china - niche


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 13, 2007)

niche>>>>chins


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 14, 2007)

chins - shine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

shine - hints


----------



## justonemoreguy (Jun 14, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> shine - hints



hints - night


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 14, 2007)

night>>>>>hinge


----------



## justonemoreguy (Jun 14, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> night>>>>>hinge



hinge - engine


----------



## justonemoreguy (Jun 14, 2007)

Error six letters :doh: 

hinge - genie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2007)

genie - green


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 15, 2007)

green - genes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 15, 2007)

genes>>>>scene


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 15, 2007)

Scene - Scent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

Scent - Spent


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 16, 2007)

Ebony - nobby


----------



## justonemoreguy (Jun 16, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Ebony - nobby



nobby - nobly


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

HUH? Did I miss sumpin, the last word was *spent*, not Ebony.....


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 17, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Scent - Spent





getting back on track....

spent>>>tends


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2007)

tends - trend


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2007)

trend - rents


Those mixings happen from time to time... due to several possible settings... maybe missed that there was another page following...


----------



## Mimi (Jun 17, 2007)

rents ---> inert


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2007)

inert - stern


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 17, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> HUH? Did I miss sumpin, the last word was *spent*, not Ebony.....



Sweet lordy where was my brain?!

Ooooopsedooooooo


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 17, 2007)

Stern - Nerds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

Nerds - trend


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 18, 2007)

trend - enter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

enter - rents


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2007)

rents>>>>steer


----------



## cammy (Jun 18, 2007)

steer - meets


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2007)

meets >>>>steam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

steam - smear


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2007)

smear>>>>smart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

smart - tramp


----------



## Mimi (Jun 20, 2007)

tramp ---> party


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

party - pasty


----------



## cammy (Jun 20, 2007)

pasty - tasty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

tasty - start


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 20, 2007)

start - trait


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

trait - trail


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

Trail - Frail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2007)

Frail - Flirt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 21, 2007)

flirt>>>trill


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2007)

trill - grill


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

grill - frill


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2007)

frill - flirt


----------



## cammy (Jun 21, 2007)

flirt - trial


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 21, 2007)

trial - liars


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2007)

liars - slain


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

Slain - Lairs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2007)

lairs - pairs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 21, 2007)

pairs>>>>spars


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

Pairs - Raise


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

Raise - Areas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Areas - Acres


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

acres - crest


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

Ebony - Nobly


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Nobly - lobby


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

Lobby - Bobby (as in a British copper!)


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 22, 2007)

Bobby > Hobby


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Hobby - hubby


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

hubby tubby


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

tubby - tabby


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

Tabby - Batty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

Batty - Tasty


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 23, 2007)

Tasty - State


----------



## cammy (Jun 23, 2007)

state - tease


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

tease - tears


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 23, 2007)

Tears - Bears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

Bears - Beads


----------



## cammy (Jun 23, 2007)

beads - bread


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 23, 2007)

Bread = Dread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

Dread - ready


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 23, 2007)

Ready - Dream


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 23, 2007)

dream>>>>maker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

maker - break


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2007)

break - freak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2007)

freak - Frame


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 24, 2007)

frame>>>>>fares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2007)

fares - farms


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 25, 2007)

farms>>>>farts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

farts - darts

...dangerous, dangerous... :huh:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

darts - start


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

start - stars


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

stars - stair


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

stair - fairs


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

fairs - lairs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2007)

lairs - Paris


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 26, 2007)

paris - raise


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2007)

raise - rains


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2007)

rains - snear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2007)

snear - spear

snear isn't in my dictionary... what does it mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2007)

spear - spore


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 27, 2007)

spore>>>>prone


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 27, 2007)

prone - drone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2007)

drone - drown


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2007)

drown - sworn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2007)

sworn - worse


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2007)

worse - snore


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 28, 2007)

snore>>>>rends


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2007)

rends - lends


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2007)

lends - spend


----------



## curveyme (Jun 29, 2007)

spends >>>> depend


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2007)

depend - needed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Did we change to 6 letters?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2007)

OOOOPS>>>>>

*spend - dents*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2007)

dents - spent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2007)

spent - pants


----------



## Mimi (Jul 1, 2007)

pants ---> paint


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 1, 2007)

paint>>>>taint


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 1, 2007)

taint - saint


----------



## cammy (Jul 1, 2007)

saint - Spain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2007)

Spain - Spawn


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

spawn>>>>prawn


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 2, 2007)

prawn = warps


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

warps>>>>warns


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 2, 2007)

warns = swans


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

swans>>>>wanes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 2, 2007)

wanes = wines (and dines)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

wines>>>>singe


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 2, 2007)

singe = hinge


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

hinge>>>binge:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2007)

binge - genie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2007)

genie - green


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2007)

green - sneer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2007)

sneer - steer


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2007)

steer - there


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 3, 2007)

there-heart
Love and hugs


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 4, 2007)

wanes=swank


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 4, 2007)

Oops!

heart=treat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2007)

treat - taste


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2007)

taste - paste


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2007)

paste - sated


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx (Jul 5, 2007)

Sated-State


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2007)

State - Skate


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2007)

skate - stalk


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2007)

stalk - stall


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2007)

stall - slats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2007)

slats - salty


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2007)

salty - slate


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 6, 2007)

slate - Latte


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2007)

Latte - stale


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 7, 2007)

Stale - Stalk


----------



## Mimi (Jul 7, 2007)

stalk ---> least


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 8, 2007)

least>>>>tease


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 8, 2007)

tease - tense


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2007)

tense - enter


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 9, 2007)

enter - trees


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2007)

trees - rents


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

rents - strew


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2007)

strew - straw


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 9, 2007)

straw - trams


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

trams - mates


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 9, 2007)

mates - smite


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

smite - spite


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 9, 2007)

spite - spate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

spate - stamp


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 9, 2007)

stamp - pants


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 9, 2007)

pants - paste


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2007)

paste - pasta


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

pasta - pasty


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 9, 2007)

pasty - party


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 9, 2007)

party - traps


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 9, 2007)

traps - start


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

start - strap


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2007)

strap - spare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

spare - spade


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 10, 2007)

spade - panes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

panes - snare


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 10, 2007)

snare - tears


----------



## cammy (Jul 10, 2007)

tears - stars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

stars - strap


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2007)

strap - smart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

smart - tramp


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2007)

tramp - stamp


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 10, 2007)

stamp - pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2007)

pants - antsy


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 10, 2007)

antsy - pansy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

pansy - spray


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2007)

spray - yarns


----------



## cammy (Jul 11, 2007)

yarns - rains


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

rains - brain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

brain - braid


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 11, 2007)

braid - drain

___________


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

drain - drawn


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

drawn - drown


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2007)

drown - words


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

words - works


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2007)

works - stork


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2007)

stork - store


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 12, 2007)

store - stove


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

stove - vests


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2007)

vests - stave


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

stave - stove


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

stove - volts


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2007)

volts - solve


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

solve - lover


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

lover liver


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2007)

liver - riled


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 13, 2007)

riled - dried


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2007)

dried - dread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2007)

dread - bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

bread - breed


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

breed - creed


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 14, 2007)

creed - creek


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 14, 2007)

creek>>>reeks


----------



## spaz-fa (Jul 14, 2007)

reeks----seeks


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 14, 2007)

seeks>>>>keels


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

keels - leaks


----------



## spaz-fa (Jul 14, 2007)

leaks--- peaks


----------



## cammy (Jul 14, 2007)

peaks - peeks


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

peeks - pikes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

pikes - kites


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

kites - stick


----------



## spaz-fa (Jul 14, 2007)

stick---stock


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 15, 2007)

stock - ticks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2007)

ticks - trick


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 15, 2007)

trick - trice


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2007)

trice - price


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 16, 2007)

price>>>prime


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 16, 2007)

prime - mired


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2007)

mired - remix


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2007)

remix - mixes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 16, 2007)

mixes>>>>times


----------



## Kareda (Jul 16, 2007)

mixes~mixer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

mixer - miser


----------



## cammy (Jul 17, 2007)

miser - risen


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

risen - snipe


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2007)

snipe - pined


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

pined - dines


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2007)

dines - vines


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2007)

vines ~ lines


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 18, 2007)

lines - smile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

lines - slime


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2007)

slime - limbs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2007)

limbs>>>>bills


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

bills - bliss


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

bliss - bless


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

bless - slabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

slabs - stabs


----------



## cammy (Jul 20, 2007)

stabs - blast


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

blast - bleat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

bleat -Later


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

later - trail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

trail - rails


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

rails - earls


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 20, 2007)

earls - regal


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 20, 2007)

regal>>>>gales


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

gales - glass


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 20, 2007)

glass - gloss


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 20, 2007)

gloss - slugs


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

slugs - gulps


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 21, 2007)

gulps - lumps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

lumps - rumps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2007)

rumps - smurf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

smurf - surfs


----------



## ukchublette (Jul 21, 2007)

*smurf ~ forms*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2007)

forms - rooms


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 21, 2007)

rooms - moons


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

moons - arrooo!

...
oh.
er, I mean...

moons - spoon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2007)

spoon - pools


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 22, 2007)

pools>>>>>loons


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 23, 2007)

loons - snoop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2007)

snoop - scoop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

scoop - pooch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2007)

pooch - chops


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

chops - chips


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2007)

chips - spice


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 23, 2007)

spice - picks


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2007)

picks - kicks


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 23, 2007)

kicks - licks


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2007)

licks - click


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2007)

click - chick


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2007)

chick = thick


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 27, 2007)

Wanes - wakes


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2007)

wakes - swaet


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2007)

um, how did we get from "thick" to "wanes/wake" and what exactly is "swaet?" lol


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm startin with thick again...
thick - ticks


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2007)

ticks - skirt


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 28, 2007)

skirt - trike


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

trike - rivet


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2007)

rivet - river


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 28, 2007)

river - liver


----------



## spaz-fa (Jul 28, 2007)

liver-lover


----------



## winndich (Jul 28, 2007)

lover-cover


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 28, 2007)

cover>>>>voice


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> cover>>>>voice



clever!

now i have 3 vowels and 2 consonants to work with!  :doh:  

voice - covet


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2007)

covet - stove


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 29, 2007)

stove - notes


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 29, 2007)

notes - knots


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 30, 2007)

knots>>>>knows


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

knows - snows


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 30, 2007)

snows - slows


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

slows - soles


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 30, 2007)

soles - roses


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 30, 2007)

roses - rises


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

rises - raise


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2007)

raise - hears


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jul 30, 2007)

hears - sears


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 31, 2007)

sears - tears


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 31, 2007)

tears-bears


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2007)

bears - snare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

snare - Snape


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2007)

Snape - spent


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 31, 2007)

spent - tents


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 31, 2007)

tents - rents


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 31, 2007)

rents - nests


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2007)

nests - steps


----------



## Mishty (Aug 1, 2007)

steps - stomp


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 2, 2007)

stomp - stamp


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 3, 2007)

stamp - pants


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 4, 2007)

pants - tarps


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 4, 2007)

tarps>>>>pears


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 5, 2007)

pears - peals


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 5, 2007)

leaps - lears


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 5, 2007)

lears>>>>liars


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 5, 2007)

liars - raise


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 6, 2007)

raise - Syria


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 6, 2007)

Syria>>>arias


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2007)

arias - raids


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 8, 2007)

raids - dares


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2007)

dares - spare


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 8, 2007)

spare - prays


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2007)

prays - strap


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

strap - party


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2007)

party - parts


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 8, 2007)

prays - yards


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

Yards - Darts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 12, 2007)

darts>>>>stare


----------



## Mishty (Aug 12, 2007)

stare- slate


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 13, 2007)

slate>>>>later


----------



## Mishty (Aug 13, 2007)

later - tater?

it's a word..right?


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 14, 2007)

tater - tarts


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2007)

tarts - carts


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 14, 2007)

carts - cares


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Aug 14, 2007)

cares - dares


----------



## Kareda (Aug 14, 2007)

dares ~ ready


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2007)

ready - dream


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2007)

dream - reams


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 17, 2007)

reams>>>>steam


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 18, 2007)

steam >>> meals


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2007)

meals - leaks


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 18, 2007)

leaks >>> beaks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2007)

beaks - beast


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 19, 2007)

beast >>> teats


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 19, 2007)

teats>>>>steam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2007)

steam - melts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2007)

melts - Steal


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 22, 2007)

steal >>> teams


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Teams >>> Reams

Phatman1


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 22, 2007)

reams - mores


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 22, 2007)

mores - spore


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Spore - Sores


phatman1


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2007)

Sores - Store


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 23, 2007)

Store - Reset


----------



## mel (Aug 23, 2007)

Reset-tease


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2007)

tease - eased


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 24, 2007)

eased - asked


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 24, 2007)

asked - desks


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2007)

desks - skies


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2007)

skies>>>>skims


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2007)

skims - skips


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2007)

skips - spies


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 26, 2007)

spies - spied


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2007)

spied - spike


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 26, 2007)

spike - piles


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 26, 2007)

piles - plier


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2007)

plier - riled


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Riled - Miled


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2007)

miled - slime


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 27, 2007)

slime - melds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2007)

melds - smelt


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 28, 2007)

smelt - smote


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 28, 2007)

smote - emote


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 28, 2007)

emote - totem


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 28, 2007)

totem- otter


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 29, 2007)

otter - other


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2007)

other - hater


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 29, 2007)

hater - rates


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2007)

rates - trash


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 29, 2007)

trash - sharp


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2007)

sharp - share


----------



## mel (Aug 29, 2007)

share~harsh


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2007)

harsh - hares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2007)

hares - harpe


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 30, 2007)

harpe - phase


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2007)

phase~sharp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2007)

sharp - parts


----------



## mel (Aug 31, 2007)

parts~artsy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2007)

artsy - tasty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2007)

tasty - salty


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2007)

salty - malty


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2007)

malty - malts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 2, 2007)

malts>>>>>masts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2007)

masts - stamp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2007)

stamp - paste


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2007)

paste - passe


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 5, 2007)

passe - pleas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2007)

pleas - sleep


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 5, 2007)

sleep>>>bleep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2007)

bleep - label


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 6, 2007)

label - balls


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 6, 2007)

balls - blast


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 7, 2007)

blast - blots


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 7, 2007)

blots = tools


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2007)

tools - toils


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 7, 2007)

toils - tolls


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 7, 2007)

tolls>>>>still


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2007)

still - pills


----------



## mel (Sep 8, 2007)

pills~lisps


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 8, 2007)

lisps>>>>>lists


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2007)

lists - slips


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2007)

slips - split


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 11, 2007)

split - lilts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2007)

lilts - hills


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 11, 2007)

Hills >> Shell


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 11, 2007)

shell - shale


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

shale - halts


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 11, 2007)

halts - shall


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

shall -shalt


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 11, 2007)

shalt - shant


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2007)

shant - haunt


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

haunt - taunt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2007)

taunt - aunty


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 12, 2007)

aunty - nutty


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 13, 2007)

nutty - tufty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2007)

tufty - putty


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 13, 2007)

putty - purty (slang) http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/purty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2007)

purty - trump


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 14, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> purty - trump



trump-tramp


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 14, 2007)

tramp - cramp


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 15, 2007)

cramp >> prams


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2007)

prams - scrap


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 15, 2007)

scrap >> parks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2007)

parks - packs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 16, 2007)

packs>>>>stack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2007)

stack - stake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2007)

stake - stale


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2007)

stale - stole


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

stole- stone


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2007)

stone - stove


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

stove- voter


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

voter- rover


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 17, 2007)

Rover = Mover


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mover - Mower


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2007)

mower - owner


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

owner - tower


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tower- water


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 18, 2007)

water - write


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 18, 2007)

write - wrote


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 18, 2007)

wrote - twerp!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

twerp- strep


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 18, 2007)

strep - press


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2007)

press - strep


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

You can't go from strep to press and then back to strep!! 

Strep- Steep


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 19, 2007)

Steep - types


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

types- styes


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 19, 2007)

styes - style


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2007)

style - tales


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 19, 2007)

tales - slept


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 19, 2007)

slept>>>>>tells


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

tells- shell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2007)

shell - helps


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

helps- piles


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 20, 2007)

piles >>>>smile


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

smile - meals


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2007)

meals - steam


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

steam- malts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2007)

malts - salty


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2007)

salty - sally


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

sally- stall


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 22, 2007)

stall>>>>small


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

small - lamps


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2007)

lamps- stamp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2007)

stamp - paste


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

paste- haste


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 23, 2007)

haste>>>state


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

state- stare


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 24, 2007)

stare - rales


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 24, 2007)

rales - slate


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2007)

slate- later


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2007)

later, tater...


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 24, 2007)

tater - rater


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

rater - tapes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 24, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> rater - tapes



it could be me but that doesn't seem to be just one letter change  

soooo

rater>>>>>rates


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, that was definitely 2 letters changed...

rates- skate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2007)

*OOPs, MY BAD......*

skate - rakes


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

rakes - scare


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 25, 2007)

scare- stare


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 25, 2007)

stare - tires


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 25, 2007)

tires- tired


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 26, 2007)

tired - dried


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2007)

dried - rider


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

rider - cider


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

cider- diced


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 26, 2007)

diced>>>>cited


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

cited- tried


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 27, 2007)

tried - drier


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2007)

drier - dryer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2007)

dryer - ready


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 28, 2007)

ready - beard


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2007)

beard heard


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 28, 2007)

heard - shard


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 28, 2007)

shard>>>>harms


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 28, 2007)

harms- shard


----------



## electra99 (Sep 28, 2007)

shard - harsh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2007)

harsh - shard


----------



## willisgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

Shard - Shear


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 29, 2007)

shear- reads


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 29, 2007)

Apparently none of us paid attention... we kept going back and forth to "shard".


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 29, 2007)

reads>>>>scare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2007)

scare - carve


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

carve- cared


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 30, 2007)

Cared - Drake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2007)

Drake - Drape


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2007)

drape>>>>spear


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2007)

spear- capes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2007)

capes>>>>scale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2007)

scale - clean


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2007)

clean- learn


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 1, 2007)

Learn - Ankle


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Oct 1, 2007)

good one

ankle - angle


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2007)

angle - anger


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2007)

anger- grain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 2, 2007)

grain>>>>brain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2007)

brain - braid


----------



## willisgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

braid....drain


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Oct 4, 2007)

drain - randy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2007)

randy - handy


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2007)

handy - hands


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hands - ...and back to ... Shard


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, I feel bad for going back to shard, so...

shard - trash


----------



## willisgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

trash - shark


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 4, 2007)

shark- rakes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2007)

rakes - speak


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 5, 2007)

speak - spark


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 5, 2007)

spark>>>spare


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 5, 2007)

spare - spree


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2007)

spree - reeds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2007)

reeds - beers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2007)

beers - bears


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 7, 2007)

bears- reads


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 7, 2007)

reads>>>>share


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 7, 2007)

share- hairs


** NOT shard...  **


----------



## xeillia (Oct 8, 2007)

hairs - pairs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2007)

pairs - raids


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2007)

raids- drain


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 9, 2007)

Drain - Brain


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 9, 2007)

Brain = Braid


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 9, 2007)

braid- raids


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2007)

raids - dares


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 9, 2007)

dares to dream


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 9, 2007)

Dream - Maker


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Oct 10, 2007)

maker >> reams


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Reams - Cream


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2007)

Cream - Cramp


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Cramp - Prams


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 10, 2007)

prams>>>>sprat


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 10, 2007)

sprat- stare


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Stare - Stair


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2007)

Stair - Train


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Oct 11, 2007)

train - astir


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 11, 2007)

astir - stark


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 11, 2007)

stark>>>>stalk


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 11, 2007)

stalk- stack


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Oct 12, 2007)

stack - scats


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

Scats - Carts


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

carts - strap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2007)

strap - carts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

Carts - Stars


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 12, 2007)

stars>>>rates


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

Rates - Mates


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2007)

Mates - Heats


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 13, 2007)

heats>>>>heart


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 14, 2007)

heart- there


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2007)

there - Cheer


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 14, 2007)

Cheer- Reach


----------



## Tina (Oct 14, 2007)

The new thread is here, for those of you who are subscribed.


----------

